# Sram Apex or Shimano 105



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking at a new Specialized Roubaix. These are my component choices because of sizing and budget. 105 is about 400 dollars more. Need opinions on durability.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Both will last fine.

Do you have hills or mtn near you that you ride a lot? If so, the Apex can do up to a 32 tooth cassette. 

The other is the feel of each for yourself. I like the way SRAM shifts better, but liked the Shimano hoods on my hands. I went with good shifting. 

Get on both and shift all over the place.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd get apex and use your savings else where. Invest in nice bibs, or towards a new wheelset, etc. $400 can get some nice accessories.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tdietz87 said:


> I'd get apex and use your savings else where. Invest in nice bibs, or towards a new wheelset, etc. $400 can get some nice accessories.


Agreed, save the 400 and maybe upgrade the wheels to something from Williams cycling, ROL, or Bicycle wheel warehouse. They have nice stuff in the $400-500 range. I got some Williams System 30 on my old entry level frame and they made a big difference.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Go with the apex, new 105 is not worth that much of a premium increase IMHO.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

The last bike I built I used 105. I have the med cage RD and use a SRAM 11-32 cassette. I much prefer the shifting on the 105, as I have problems with the double tap system on SRAM when it comes to the FD. I sourced my parts on eBay and other places (mostly new) and built up the bike myself. I ended up with a 16.5 lb awesome climbing bike for about $1200.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

One of my bikes has a mixture of both SRAM Apex and Shimano 105.. I guess I can call it an Sramano groupset? 

I liked the simplicity of the SRAM GXP crank system, which only requires one 8mm hex key to disassemble (and an additional 16mm hex key to re-assemble). And I like how the 105 shifters feel. So my setup is a mixture of the two:

105 components: shifters, FD, and 5700GS medium-cage RD, CN-5600 chain.

Apex components: Apex GXP 50/34 crankset, PG-1070 11-32T cassette.

Been using this Sramano groupset for the past year, and the only problem that developed was the SRAM Apex GXP bottom bracket's external bearings crapped out after a couple months. I put in a Chris King BB, which can be serviced with a grease injector tool (further simplifying my maintenance), and it's been great since.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

one thing that hasn't been said- which gruppo fits your hands better? while i dig the SRAM double tap thing, i cant stand how the hoods fit in my hands.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

If it were me, I'd get the 105. The Roubaix you're looking at, are they 2011 models? If so, the 105 has the external bb bearings, whereas the Apex still has the dated Power Spline BB.

Actually this year as well. lol


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you ridden both?

The performance and shift feel, to say nothing of the hoods, is considerably different between SRAM and Shimano. It seems to be a coke and pepsi thing. SRAM is more direct, louder, with higher shift efforts. Shimano is smoother and quiter, with lower shift efforts.

I do think the 5700 Shimano crank works quite well indeed, and uses the common-as-dirt Hollowtech II external BB cups, which are all over the place by several manufacturers. The SRAM/ Truvativ "Power Spline" is similar to the Octalink system -- previous generation and unique parts, but it will spin the chain.


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 28, 2008)

The Apex group actually comes with the cheaper s100 crankset. it has the powerspline BB. The 105 group comes with the 105 crank. Both bikes have the same (cheap) wheels. I'll be replacing the wheels no matter which group I get. I think I like the gearing on the Apex better. I've never ridden a Sram bike. I tested the Roubaix in my size but it has the Ultegra group and is just a little to much money at this time. I think I will probally try the Apex and use the leftover $$ to get a better crank


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I just replaced the Apex group off my wifes Ruby (she didn't like the Sram) with Ultegra. It had the S150 cranks. The weight difference in the groups was minimal except for the cranks. The Ultegra crank and bb was over 8 ounces less than the Sram. I don't think that there is much of a difference between 105 and Ultegra.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd go with Shimano. I'd even take 105 over Rival. I'm running Rival on my cross bike... and I hate it. Yes, I'm a Shimano fanboy, but I tried to make the leap... and it didn't work!

Massive Regret.

FYI: My Apex crankset on my Rival equiped bike is External GXP... I have no idea what you guys are talkinga bout.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> I'd go with Shimano. I'd even take 105 over Rival. I'm running Rival on my cross bike... and I hate it. Yes, I'm a Shimano fanboy, but I tried to make the leap... and it didn't work!
> 
> Massive Regret.
> 
> FYI: My Apex crankset on my Rival equiped bike is External GXP... I have no idea what you guys are talkinga bout.


I had the same experience with SRAM Force. The two systems are different enough to warrant trying out. So Rival and Apex are cheaper. If you don't like the shifting, you wasted your money know matter which you choose. I understand why many have had issues with broken paddle shifters on SRAM RIval and Force stuff. One paddle does everything- not to mention it's carbon fiber.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

The Red paddles are carbon fibre and they don't have this issue with breakage. The issue is (was?) with metal fatigue at the pivot point IIRC, not with carbon fibre.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

If price is an issue 105 is only $70 more at Ribble Ribble Cycles Groupset Creator


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

The weight of an Apex groupset is more than 300g (0.75lbs) lighter than 105.

Component Weights - Total Cycling

I've never used a Sram road group, so I can't comment on the functionality of SRAM. The 105 group does work quite well though.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got a Secteur equipped with Sram, and the 11-32 cassette right now. I've never had any problem with the front derailer shifts either up or down, but I do sometimes have issues with the rear derailer and downshifts as I still drop 2 gears when I only want to drop one. It isn't that big of a deal to me as I don't race, but your mileage may vary. 

I do find that the spacing on the 11-32 cassette isn't ideal, espcially while in the big ring, and I'm planning on changing it out in the near future with the 12-32 or the 12-28. I can't push a 50-11 except on a downhill right now, and on the slight downhills I use it the most, I could get by with spinning faster in a 50-12. When I'm fresh it isn't such a big a problem, but on the last leg home the jumps from 17 to 15 and to a much lesser extent from 15 to 13 are just too much, and I end up fiddling around with the front ring/rear cog more than I'd like, and when crosschaining from the small ring into the smallest rear cogs to try and 'bridge the gap' I get a lot of chain noise/front derailer rubbing, and I'd rather not readjust the front as I spent more time in it with the big rear cogs on climbs. 

Speaking of climbs, I really like the trim feature with the Sram front while riding in the big ring on a climb. Yes, I am one of those that does cross chain with some frequency, but it is nice to be able to use the whole rear cog on a climb that is just a bit steeper than you expected. The 50-34 combo has saved me a few time from having to put a foot down. Just as a word of advice, if you do go with SRAM to have the lower limit on the rear set just a little lower than absolutely necessary to get into the big cog on the back. If you don't and find yourself trying to downshift the rear with nowhere to go then you end up jumping a gear higher which can be brutal. Trying for a lower gear, and not getting it is much better overall.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I tested 105 and SRAM Apex and Rival. Ended up buying SRAM Force. I enjoy the double-click shifting, as it leaves the brake lever solid and single-purpose. Shifting is more instant and snappy on the SRAM than 105, and once properly tuned, I have no problems with the FD or otherwise - it is great.

The Shimano had "chain sounds"/shimmy in the rear derailleur when going over minor bumps in the road. The SRAM is completely solid and quiet even over massive potholes.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

For me, the decision between 105 and Apex came down to shifting. I really didn't like the SRAM double tap, although I really wanted to since I also wanted the 11-32 cassette. 

You need to try both group sets before buying to see which one you prefer, especially since shifting is a major part of the riding experience and there's enough difference between both groups.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

As you've read, there's not a right answer, so in terms of choices ride-and-decide.

In terms of durability, the one differentiator seems to be with the GXP bearings in the crankset. But it sounds like that might not be a problem if they're using the other BB style. 

Personally, at an even price I'd choose the SRAM. For the difference, I'd consider getting SRAM, replacing the crankset to 105 / FSA, if it proves necessary, and still pocketing a couple of Benjamins. But as said, it's all about what you like and don't in the shifting.


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

I've ridden both Apx and 105. I personally use a 105 for my Spec Roubaix. For me, some factors to consider are cost (400usd diff as you said), durability and your riding style. Apex wins in cost and if you like climbing (assuming you'll get the 11-32 cassette). Shimano's are a little more durable than SRAM's. It really depends on your preference with regard to shifting. With the cogs, I'd say they are even. But I prefer the chain-ring shifting of the 105's than the Apex. I found it more crisp and quicker to shift from the small chain ring to the larger one in the 105.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

kapitan said:


> I've ridden both Apx and 105. I personally use a 105 for my Spec Roubaix. For me, some factors to consider are cost (400usd diff as you said), durability and your riding style. Apex wins in cost and if you like climbing (assuming you'll get the 11-32 cassette). Shimano's are a little more durable than SRAM's. It really depends on your preference with regard to shifting. With the cogs, I'd say they are even. But I prefer the chain-ring shifting of the 105's than the Apex. I found it more crisp and quicker to shift from the small chain ring to the larger one in the 105.


Hah I am actually opposite on that when I compare my previous 105 bike to my now Apex-equipped bike.


----------



## rrr8400 (Sep 30, 2011)

Similar question. Looking to buy my first bike and have it narrowed down to Specialized Secteur Comp Compact with (Shimano 105) for $1800 or Specialized Roubaix Apex Compact for $2200. Sounds like alot of it comes down to shifting preference -- haven't done much riding before so I don't currently have one. Probably going to be a recreational rider with the hope to do some longer distance rides. Would the all carbon Roubaix with SRAM apex be a good choice or stick with the aluminum/carbon with Shimano 105? Thanks for any input.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Both work, both are nice, I prefer campy, but my wife has 105 on her CAAD10 and I raced rival on my cross bike for 2 years.
I'm one of those riders that will deal with whatever I have on the bike. 
You need to ask yourself, do you need a 32 cog in the rear? Will a 28 work just fine? Which shifting do ou prefer? If you like 105 better than the $400 will be worth it.
I live in central NH and a 32 cog on a road bike would be overkill for most anything that I do. I'm not just a recreational cyclist though. I ride in the White Mtns of NH with a 39x25 as my low gear. We don't have climbs around here that last miles upon miles. The longest climb I do from my house might be a total of 8 miles of stair stepping hills.
Also consider if you have any other bikes or plan on getting other bikes down the road. Having the same types of groups on your bikes can help if you need to cannibalize one for a part.
But again, as others have already stated, ride them both, choose the one YOU like the most.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

rrr8400 said:


> Similar question. Looking to buy my first bike and have it narrowed down to Specialized Secteur Comp Compact with (Shimano 105) for $1800 or Specialized Roubaix Apex Compact for $2200. Sounds like alot of it comes down to shifting preference


As said by others, shifting preference is what it's all about. Compared to that, durability and weight are minor considerations. Pet peeve of mine: "105 bike" or "Apex bike" with a low-level porker of a crank. Too lazy to confim this right now, but I don't think you can expect a 105 or Apex crank with these bikes. In terms of performance, doesn't really matter though—just something that bugs me more than it should.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I think here you need to ask "what am I going to be using my bike for?" I was essentially in the same place about 7 months ago, and after debating the pros and cons of going all carbon fiber (Roubaix) vs aluminum (Secteur), I ended up buying the Secteur. In the end being able to lock the bike up against a metal bike rack and not have to worry about rubbing off the clearcoat/damaging the surface of the carbon fiber won out in my choice. My bike is used for fitness, transportation to and from work sometimes, jaunts downtown to bookstores and restaraunts on my days off, and next year maybe some group rides and definately a few supported centuries as well as a planned 500+ vacation ride. I lock it up frequently, and I just couldn't see myself doing that with the Roubaix.

Because I wanted the Apex groupset as it was better fit for my preferences during test rides I went the step down form the Secteur Comp to the Elite Apex (no carbon fiber seatstays and seatstay zertz). Truthfully I couldn't wrap my mind around using the brake levers to shift, which was my biggest dislike of the compact 105. Both of them shift well (better in fact than my top of the line groupset that was on my bike a decade ago). Given my riding area (Denver, CO/front range) I give the Apex an edge in usability because of the range advantage it has over the 105. Still in the end its probably 6 of one and a half dozen of the other when you get right down to it. 

EDIT: I just noticed that there is the Secteur Apex Comp in their lineup too for 2012, so don't feel you have to give up the carbon fiber seatstays to get the Apex in the Secteur if you want. 



rrr8400 said:


> Similar question. Looking to buy my first bike and have it narrowed down to Specialized Secteur Comp Compact with (Shimano 105) for $1800 or Specialized Roubaix Apex Compact for $2200. Sounds like alot of it comes down to shifting preference -- haven't done much riding before so I don't currently have one. Probably going to be a recreational rider with the hope to do some longer distance rides. Would the all carbon Roubaix with SRAM apex be a good choice or stick with the aluminum/carbon with Shimano 105? Thanks for any input.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Its worth noting that in addition to 105, the $400 buys you better handlebar, seatpost, wheels, brakes, etc.


----------



## rrr8400 (Sep 30, 2011)

wim said:


> As said by others, shifting preference is what it's all about. Compared to that, durability and weight are minor considerations. Pet peeve of mine: "105 bike" or "Apex bike" with a low-level porker of a crank. Too lazy to confim this right now, but I don't think you can expect a 105 or Apex crank with these bikes. In terms of performance, doesn't really matter though—just something that bugs me more than it should.


Thanks and good point. The Secteur comes with a shimano 105 crank, but the roubaix apex comes with a SRAM S150 crank.


----------



## Straz85 (May 12, 2011)

beston said:


> The weight of an Apex groupset is more than 300g (0.75lbs) lighter than 105.
> 
> Component Weights - Total Cycling
> 
> I've never used a Sram road group, so I can't comment on the functionality of SRAM. The 105 group does work quite well though.


That's also comparing BB30 for the Apex to outboard for the 105, so even though Apex is probably lighter, it's not going to be a 300+g difference when comparing apples to apples.


----------



## beston (Jul 4, 2008)

Nope, the weight quoted for GXP. I don't think there is a BB30 option for Apex. So Apples to Apples it is!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Since we're counting grams: The S150 cank you get with the "Apex" bike comes with a "Powerspline" BB (similar to an ISIS cartridge BB). S150 + Powerspline BB = 975 gram.


----------



## pedro_xpto (Sep 30, 2011)

I think that the sram apex is more "sweet", the shifters Shimano 105 are more agressive and less ergonomic!! The Sram is a good choice


----------



## jrjny (Mar 22, 2011)

I have APEX on a secteur and have about 2k miles on them, only needed 2 adjustments so far and they shift accurately 95% of the time. I tried 105 when I rented a bike in CO and didn't like the mechanism. Try both...IMO SRAM is simpler/more elegant. Prob doesn't matter after you get accustomed.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

rrr8400 said:


> Similar question. Looking to buy my first bike and have it narrowed down to Specialized Secteur Comp Compact with (Shimano 105) for $1800 or Specialized Roubaix Apex Compact for $2200. Sounds like alot of it comes down to shifting preference -- haven't done much riding before so I don't currently have one. Probably going to be a recreational rider with the hope to do some longer distance rides. Would the all carbon Roubaix with SRAM apex be a good choice or stick with the aluminum/carbon with Shimano 105? Thanks for any input.


Go Roubaix. I had a Secteur. Nice but for 400 more the Roubaix is far better. And personally Id take the Apex over the 105.


----------



## carsareexpensive (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the 105 bike has an external BB and 105 brake calipers while the Apex has Octalink BB. Have you ridden both bikes? Some people like shimano more than sram....I don't know why.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

carsareexpensive said:


> I think the 105 bike has an external BB and 105 brake calipers while the Apex has Octalink BB. Have you ridden both bikes? Some people like shimano more than sram....I don't know why.


I think that is just preference. It takes a little getting used to the SRAM double tap system but once I did, I prefer it.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> The Red paddles are carbon fibre and they don't have this issue with breakage. The issue is (was?) with metal fatigue at the pivot point IIRC, not with carbon fibre.


A buddy of mine is a diehard SRAM guy and bike mechanic. He said that he would'nt even go under Force. The metal fatigue is still an issue with Rival and consequently they are starting to get Apex shifters with the issue. He used to use Rival thinking that Force wasn't really any better. Now he is using SRAM Red and hasn't had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

The good thing is that SRAM seems fairly responsive to the issue—a few RBR'ers have had replacements under warranty, and a few with no questions asked.

IRT the OP: Apex vs 105 is up to you. Go Apex if you like SRAM's DoubleTap, and go Shimano if you like their brifter ergonomics.


----------



## Straz85 (May 12, 2011)

beston said:


> Nope, the weight quoted for GXP. I don't think there is a BB30 option for Apex. So Apples to Apples it is!


I was going by the fact that the total group weight is in the row titled "BB30 Group in g" and the row titled "GXP Group in g" says "n/a" for Apex.


----------

